# What is the best filter for Fluval Flora / Ebi



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

The internal filter comes with Fluval Flora / EBI is a little big for the tank, I just wonder which filter would be a good replacement. 

I heard if I use HOB filters like AC20 ,it will waste CO2. 

Thanks,
Arash


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would use the Ecco 2232 you had for sale.

JMHO !

Stuart


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I agree with Stuart, why give away a brand new good filter. Enjoy it yourself.

I used an Ecco 2236 in a 15g in my dining room. It is doing a superb job 

Will try to use one on a Fluval edge as well when I figure out how to sneak them into the box.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

That's too much for 8 gallon


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

didn't you sell that filter already anyway? Honestly being that is such a small tank, I wouldn't think you would have to worry about losing CO2 cause of the Aqua Clear HOB's. It the Bio-Wheel filters that I read will cause that. In all honesty I use DIY CO2 on my tanks with both kinds and my plants grow like crazy usually. not an expert....just my exp.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You do waste some CO2, but as others have said, for an 8 gallon, it's really irrelevant, since you won't have to inject copious amounts.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

So should I go with AC20?


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

id go for a sponge filter and just attached it to one side of the tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you don't want anything in the tank, you can go with a tiny canister like the Zoo Med 501 or the Tom Rapids mini canister. I went with the Tom Rapids for my ADA cube garden.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Though I could be mistaken, I would think a sponge filter would cause for CO2 loss on a larger scale than a HOB would, if there is a concern for CO2 loss.. Personally, I'd go with one of the filters Gary suggested or a AC20 if it were me. The AC20 you could always dial down the flow if you thought it was too much.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Is the Co2 from a pressurized system or from DIY? Using a AC 20 HOB filter will diffuse some of the Co2 and will be lost.. so you will need to inject more Co2 to compensate for the loss and maintain your required target Co2 ppm concentration. Can't you use a smaller internal filter?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Live stock will be shrimps ,couple of otos and a pair of rainbows.

and 50% water change every weeks.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

thats what I looking for something smaller than Fluval nano internal


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the filter that comes with the Fluval. But if you're looking for a hang on back filter, I was quite impressed with the Eheim Liberty filter and have used 2 of them, one on an 8 gallon tank and one on a 12 gallon. They were quieter than the Aquaclears I've had, by quite a bit.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I like that filter too, but its a little bit tall.

Also the CO2 container is really big, I want to use the Do!Aqua Glass mini 10D :


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

This is what I want , but I cant find any store sell it here.

EHEIM aquacompact 40

The EHEIM aqua compact 40 is a compact and innovative external filter. A combination of an internal and an external filter for small, open aquariums.








+ Autostart: The pump is hung on the inside of the aquarium and is attached to the external canister using the extendable hoses. The filter is then ready to start.
+ Simple flow adjustment using the regulating dial on the to of the filter canister.
+ The integrated prefilter collects the mechnical debris in the biological filter sponge, protecting the pump and prolonging the cleaning intervals.
+ Optional outlets: A nozzle and spraybar are both included for natural surface movement.

technical Data EHEIM aquacompact 40 external filter:
+ for aquariums form 20 up to 40 litres content
+ Pump output: 350 l/h
+ pump head: 0.5 m
+ power consumption: 5 watts
+ canister volume: 0.8 l
+ complete with filter media, ready to start


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Personally, I prefers a pump that push rather than pull. More trouble free in the long run I think. Also the less clutter in the tank the better.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

arash53 said:


> This is what I want , but I cant find any store sell it here.
> 
> EHEIM aquacompact 40


I believe that's brand new, so no local store has it yet. Perhaps you can give J&L a call to see if they can get it?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bringing this old thread back to life to see what other options are available. I'm currently using an internal filter. Works fine but not quite visually appealing. And it's a PITA to clean.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

JTang said:


> Bringing this old thread back to life to see what other options are available. I'm currently using an internal filter. Works fine but not quite visually appealing. And it's a PITA to clean.


using Aqua Clear 20 ,and I'm very happy with it. tank is running about 4 years now.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow beautiful setup! Everything looks so healthy. Does it require any mod to fit the AC20 on the tank? The gap between the glass lid n rim is quite small...


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

JTang said:


> Wow beautiful setup! Everything looks so healthy. Does it require any mod to fit the AC20 on the tank? The gap between the glass lid n rim is quite small...


Some people cut the glass , but I didn't take the risk ,its not really noticeable if you don't cut the lid and just a bit push it on the side.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah I ended up using an Aquaclear 20 and just throttled it down low. I have the glass kind of sitting to the side and it works great.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

what is the noise level with the AC20?


----------

